# Looking for printed outdoor realtor signs



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

T-shirt shop looking for some quotes on outdoor printed vinyl for realtor signs. I am testing the waters to see if i should buy a print and cut TIA


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

What size signs?


----------



## patriotss (Apr 28, 2015)

I know this is a bit old, but simple signs such as realtor signs are not normally vinyl. They are screen printed.


----------

